# Geothermal: Distance between pumps run in series?



## mrlegoman (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a geothermal loop (1" PE) which I am running a set of pumps in series to attain my head height. I know from general rules of pump piping to leave 5-10 the diameter on the suction side to attain uniform velocity. But cannot find information on a min distance between pumps. I'd like to assume the same 5-10 times diameter. But with space considerations, I'd also like a simple nipple connection.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

We've always laid out the different wells and created a header that would uniformly draw water from each well. Then we would install a grungier pump at each unit. Sometimes with homes with ac units on first and second floors we would install two pumps together if we had issues with more than one system. On multiple systems on one well we also install check valves on each system to keep the water from taking a shortcut so to
Speak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

It's supposed to say grunfos pump. Spellcheck got me. Sure would love to be able to edit my posts. Just for spelling. These fat fingers get me from time to time as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

